# Funny things found on tumblr and twitter



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420

egobus Deactivated
omg my little brother was using my computer and look at his search history


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## PurpleOwl




----------



## PurpleOwl




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## esthermoon




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## El-Flippo




----------



## El-Flippo




----------



## El-Flippo




----------



## El-Flippo




----------



## El-Flippo

When your mom asks you what 'Backdoor Sluts 9' is on the cable bill...


----------



## El-Flippo




----------



## El-Flippo




----------



## El-Flippo




----------



## esthermoon




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Gracie

drifter said:


>


Pretty sure thats a golden retriever pup.


----------



## Michelle420

Gracie said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure thats a golden retriever pup.
Click to expand...


So cute either way


----------



## JustAnotherNut

drifter said:


>



Could not do that straight either


----------



## Michelle420

Love you guys, I am so high that my stomach aches LOL


----------



## Gracie

found this one on pinterest:


----------



## Michelle420

I love pinterest. We need a thread for pinners


----------



## Gracie

Start one.


----------



## Michelle420

Gracie said:


> Start one.



Nobody will post in it if I start it


----------



## Gracie

Same here. So...we use this one.


----------



## Michelle420

Gracie said:


> Same here. So...we use this one.



I miss the quiz threads.


----------



## featherlite

drifter said:


> I love pinterest. We need a thread for pinners



Pinterest is great. No crap there.


----------



## Gracie

Pinterest is ok. I do go there often. However, its full of Paid For ads now and I have to scroll more when I used to just pin. They ruined it.


----------



## Michelle420

I have folders for things I like. My Niece is getting married and she has a private folder of wedding dresses and reception ideas that's fun to look through.


----------



## Michelle420

featherlite said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love pinterest. We need a thread for pinners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinterest is great. No crap there.
Click to expand...


Great recipes, fitness stuff and home improvements, also quotes  and photos.


----------



## Gracie

I have a nice collection there. But I also do WeHeartit as well.


----------



## Michelle420

Gracie said:


> I have a nice collection there. But I also do WeHeartit as well.



That's another good one. I get most of the funny stuff from tumblr though even more than twitter.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## featherlite

drifter said:


> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love pinterest. We need a thread for pinners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinterest is great. No crap there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great recipes, fitness stuff and home improvements, also quotes  and photos.
Click to expand...


...pretty much anything is on there.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Gracie

Only problem I have found is..I cannot save funnies here to Pinterest. It won't let me. I can save from here to WeHeartit...just not Pinterest.


----------



## Michelle420

Gracie said:


> Only problem I have found is..I cannot save funnies here to Pinterest. It won't let me. I can save from here to WeHeartit...just not Pinterest.



You always have the best photos in your eye candy threads. Do you get those from pinterest?


----------



## Gracie

Yes...but some I snagged from Twitter. However, I don't hang at twitter as much as I used to.


----------



## Michelle420

Gracie said:


> Yes...but some I snagged from Twitter. However, I don't hang at twitter as much as I used to.



I'm hoping to find some good stuff on Netflix tonight have a good safe weekend.


----------



## Gracie

I'm waiting until the 30th, when the next season of House Of Cards starts.

Try watching The Giver. Its pretty good.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

Why?  I can't stand the fake brow and lash thing.


----------



## Michelle420

Marion Morrison said:


>



I don't pencil mine but I probably should.


----------



## Michelle420

Marion Morrison said:


> Why?  I can't stand the fake brow and lash thing.



My eyelashes were naturally long but when the eyelash extension trend came out my eyelashes are unimpressive now.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------

